# Serie A 2014/15



## Van The Man (10 Ottobre 2014)

Parte domani il 93.campionato italiano di basket. Milano dovrà difendere il suo titolo dall'assalto soprattutto di Reggio Emilia e Sassari, con Venezia in seconda battuta, anche se è davvero difficile fare delle previsioni, dato che le squadre sono cambiate davvero tantissimo, e c'è stato in generale un arrivo in forze di americani provenienti direttamente dal college. Ottima l'esposizione televisiva, con 3 dirette settimanali garantite da Rai e Gazzetta.it, ed una Domenica Sportiva del basket in onda su Sportitalia alle 22.30 della domenica. Questo il programma della prima giornata:

Cremona - Milano
Sassari - Virtus Bologna
Roma - Caserta
Brindisi - Pesaro
Varese - Cantù
Avellino - Venezia
Trento - Reggio Emilia
Capo d'Orlando - Pistoia


----------



## Kurt91 (11 Ottobre 2014)

L'anno scorso ho esordito con un "vincerà Siena", quest'anno esordisco con un "vincerà Sassari" 

Scherzi a parte, siamo indietro di condizione e con uomini ancora acciaccati come Moss e James, ma sulla carta non dovrebbero esserci grossi problemi. Sulla carta però.


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2014)

Vinciamo noi


----------



## Jaqen (11 Ottobre 2014)

Scherzi a parte, se non arriviamo tra le prime 4 imho è un mezzo fallimento


----------



## Jaqen (13 Ottobre 2014)

Prima vittoria oscena ad Avellino.

#FinoAllaFineReyerVenezia


----------



## mandraghe (19 Ottobre 2014)

Intanto Reggio perde in casa con Cremona, iniziano le sorprese....interessantissima gara tra Venezia e Roma, mentre Sassari e Milano non dovrebbero aver problemi nei due posticipi di lunedì.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Ottobre 2014)

C'è da dire che Reggio ha giocato in coppa durante la settimana e che ha quattro elementi infortunati (di cui solo uno sostituito). Certo, hanno perso contro dei catrami e non è un bene.


----------



## Jaqen (19 Ottobre 2014)

Appena tornato dal Tagliercio. I 3 di Siena son bei giocatori. Stone e Moore completamente avulsi dal gioco, mentre Goss è proprio forte...

Vinciamo noi


----------



## Kurt91 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Appena tornato dal Tagliercio. I 3 di Siena son bei giocatori. Stone e Moore completamente avulsi dal gioco, mentre Goss è proprio forte...
> 
> Vinciamo noi



Io spero vivamente di non beccarvi ai playoffs....la mia vista potrebbe non reggere alle immonde inquadrature televisive a causa della conformazione del vostro palazzetto


----------



## Jaqen (20 Ottobre 2014)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Io spero vivamente di non beccarvi ai playoffs....la mia vista potrebbe non reggere alle immonde inquadrature televisive a causa della conformazione del vostro palazzetto



Ricordiamo che il PALAZZO è stato incavato ed ogni volta è una piccola bolgia per ogni squadra


----------



## mandraghe (20 Ottobre 2014)

La presenza di T-Ress in quel di Venezia mi fa ritenere che sicuramente quest'anno il premio simpatia non sarà vinto dai lagunari


----------



## Jaqen (6 Novembre 2014)

Cmq stiamo iniziando a ingranare..siam forti....


----------



## Jaqen (11 Novembre 2014)

scusate ma... Come siamo messi?


----------



## mandraghe (11 Novembre 2014)

Three-peat di Milano:

Avellino

Pana

Reggio Emilia


----------



## Jaqen (17 Novembre 2014)

Sempre primi


----------



## mandraghe (17 Novembre 2014)

Meno male che almeno il derby con Cantù l'abbiamo vinto....


----------



## Jaqen (4 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiamo fatto da schifo. Giusta bastonata nell OT...


----------



## mandraghe (5 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Abbiamo fatto da schifo. Giusta bastonata nell OT...



Se Goss faceva 2 su due nei liberi finali...comunque Venezia è inferiore sia a SS che a Reggio, alla fine finirà 4/5, per cui le vittorie iniziali sono state oro colato, però che Reggio e SS risalissero era scontato.


----------



## mandraghe (2 Marzo 2015)

La RAI ieri sera...


----------



## Frikez (3 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> La RAI ieri sera...



Per mostrare il calcio a 5


----------



## mandraghe (22 Marzo 2015)

Si parla insistentemente di un'imminente arrivo a Cantù di Metta World Peace, alias Ron Artest, alias Pezzullo Nicola (cit.).


----------



## Hell Krusty (23 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Si parla insistentemente di un'imminente arrivo a Cantù di Metta World Peace, alias Ron Artest, alias Pezzullo Nicola (cit.).



Quindi cambierà ancora il nome da Panda Friend a Pig Friend?


----------



## James Watson (24 Marzo 2015)

Ufficiale, contratto fino a fine stagione!
Ne vedremo delle belle...


----------



## Mou (24 Marzo 2015)

Qualche esperto ha notizie di Pesaro? Quando era ancora Scavolini la seguivo di più...


----------



## smallball (31 Marzo 2015)

debutto di Ron Artest e subito fallo tecnico dopo 180 secondi...idolo...


----------



## mandraghe (10 Aprile 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> debutto di Ron Artest e subito fallo tecnico dopo 180 secondi...idolo...



Eh però mi pare che abbia iniziato bene, soprattutto ho apprezzato il modo in cui si è calato nella nuova realtà: con umilta e con determinazione e senza divismi...peccato per il postaccio in cui è finito


----------



## tamba84 (28 Aprile 2015)

il bis di milano pare scontato,per la gioia di kurt, chi sarà a contendergli il titolo?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (29 Maggio 2016)

Finaleeeeeeeeeeeee.....dajè Olimpia...riportiamo il tricolore dove DEVE stare...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Giugno 2016)

Grande Olimpiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## martinmilan (1 Febbraio 2017)

Io non riesco più ad emozionarmi come una volta,da quando son fallite tutte le grandi compresa la mia Muller è davvero peggioratissimo il basket italiano e fermo agli anni 90'.
Un grandissimo peccato....ricordo i tempi di Rigaudeau Ginobili Meyers Galanda Henry Williams Pittis Meneghin Pozzecco con grande nostalgia.


----------

